# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  8 Wochen PJ in Neufundland

## Jrg

Hallo,
habe 2004 8 Wochen PJ in allgemeiner Chirurgie in Neufundland, St. Anthony absolviert. 
Fuer alle, die so etwas auch interessiert hier einmal eine Kontaktadresse:

Labrador-Grenfell Regional Health 
Charles Curtis Memorial Hospital 
c/o Cora Snow
178-200 West St.
St. Anthony
NL A0K 4SO
Canada
Email: Cora.Snow@lghealth.ca (Cora Snow)

oder Telefon: 001/709/454-3333

Homepage mit Webcam: www.lghealth.ca
Page Memorial University: http://www.med.mun.ca/clerkshipelect...s/visiting.htm

Wer weitere Infos moechte, kann sich auch an mich wenden: duempelmann@web.de

Viele Gruesse,
Jrg

----------

